# TTF Shirt



## David Pence

I needed to print a new TTF shirt and found that Cafepress had been so kind to delete it from their catalog. They said it was an accident.

So, I decided to create a new logo and put together a new one. I thought I'd share it for anyone who may be interested.

Check it out here.


----------



## Ingwë

Looks very nice. It's pity that I can't have one.


----------



## YayGollum

I'd buy one to show my loyalty, except that I'm not sure what it says on the bottom. It could be insulting or merely boring! Who knows? And then, I'd have to add some letters on the back. YayGollum, Humorous Bombadillian Number Three, and Mr. T. T. F., at the least.


----------



## David Pence

It says _Sinomë Oquenië Ilya Tanwë Endórë_, which means, _YayGollum, Humorous Bombadillian Number Three, and Mister TTF_, by which I mean, it really says, _A place to discuss all things Middle-earth_, more or less.


----------



## HLGStrider

The link repeatedly took me to a product not found page.


----------



## David Pence

I fixed the link ... I'll get the hang of this Internet thing one day.


----------



## Illuin

Well, Gollum to me is Tolkien’s greatest creation. And anyone involved in making tee shirts and sweatshirts will have some funding from me. I want YayGollums’ avatar on those shirts. Anyone who can do it nicely; I’ll pay whatever. The picture below is what I want for my shirts and sweatshirts:


----------



## David Pence

A YayGollum variant ...


----------



## YayGollum

Hm! It is easily my favorite picture of Gollum, even if it isn't entirely accurate. I don't know if we, this The Tolkien Forum Dot Com place, would wish to have our t-shirts endorsing this character, in particular, though. I hear that he eats babies (in self-defense! 'Cuz, you'd die without food, right, and babies are full of nutrients?).  This is a far more interesting looking shirt than the original, though. I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wow! I never even knew we had an official t-shirt. Unfortunately, I don't wear them, but congratulations on the new website logo! Well done, whoever did it! 

Barley


----------



## Starflower

Hey, I want a YayGollum tee too!


----------



## chrysophalax

Same here! How cool is that ? Will the Yay variation really be available?


----------



## Firawyn

*does a dance while singing*

"I just bought a tee-shirt! I still had some birthday cash!"

Sweet. I had no idea we even had a TTF Shoppe. Wow. Way cool. I'm excited. 

Okay, I'll shut up now.


----------



## David Pence

Alright, I put up a Gollum Variant ... I'll only leave it there for a few days though.

Artwork Front · Artwork Back​


----------



## Noldor_returned

that is uber cool...but i won't be able to get one lol...

i guess we could always have our own printed though, if you have a printing place the design they could do it


----------



## Illuin

> by Dapence
> _Alright, I put up a Gollum Variant ... I'll only leave it there for a few days though._


 
Why only leave it there for a few days? I do like the design, and I will buy a few the way they are; but my idea was the “entire picture” of Gollum; and maybe a very “small print” reference to The Tolkien Forum that blended and was inconspicuous to the illustration. Also; the reflection of Gollum’s eyes in the water is a really intense part of the picture. You did great work, but I mainly want the picture on my shirt, maybe with a small (almost unnoticeable reference) to the forum (even though I love it dearly, and am forever grateful for your creation).


----------



## YayGollum

How's about what the Illuin person is looking for, but with that T. T. F. J. R. R. T. symbol thing on the back? It looks better on the back than on the front. I also like the idea of the T. T. F. J. R. R. T. symbol thing in the badge location, but there'd have to be something on the back, or it's just too boring.


----------



## David Pence

If someone can find for me a higher resolution version of that image, I can see what I can do. It would also be nice to have the artists' name to go with it.


----------



## e.Blackstar

That's so cool!

WANT.


----------



## YayGollum

http://www.theonering.com/images/medialibrary/nb_01.jpg

By Nicholas Bayrachny. Best I can do.


----------



## David Pence

I grow weary of Gollum 

This may be close to what you're looking for ... Version 1 or Version 2


----------



## chrysophalax

I personally prefer the one with Gollum in the center on the Ring, but I can see where the shirt with Gollum on the front and the logo on the back is cool too. Will be ordering.


----------



## YayGollum

By what means could anyone grow weary of Gollum? I am thinking that that sentence must have been an accidental as well as random stream of words laid out to look like they might make sense. oh well. I bought a couple of the things, which reminds me that I still need to find a job up here.  I am thinking that the Gollum stuff would look better on a mostly black or green shirt, but, what, are we sticking with white? Also, why not one with our old capitalized Tree banner, if poor Smeagol has become distasteful? *sniff*


----------



## Illuin

Cool ! Like all versions (even the first one).

Will definitely buy one of each ASAP. And I’ll buy many more also (if the shirts themselves come in different colors….white shows all dirt; and I love Italian food). Any possible way you could do some sweatshirts (with winter approaching in the Northeast)? Yay's going to get blasted with weather his blood is not used to (poor guy; he has no idea what he's in for ). I'm sure he would appreciate the long-sleeve version.


----------



## Firawyn

Oh yes! If I get a hoodie, I could wear it every day! Woohoo!


----------



## David Pence

If I add more items, which version of the logo should I use?


----------



## Firawyn

Humm...you could make a "Special Edition Just For the Hoody" logo. 

*shrug*


----------



## Illuin

> from The Chief
> _If I add more items, which version of the logo should I use?_


 
Any one of the three you designed. I like them all. Though I hope the Tees and Sweats come in various colors (I know, I’m a nitpick, but I’m actually looking forward to wearing these).


----------



## David Pence

Okay, I added some hoodies and other stuff ... check them out

I also forgot about these I put together for a local school's literary club.


----------



## chrysophalax

I don´t suppose any of the Gollum versoins will be available in sweatshirts or hoodies? Please?


----------



## David Pence

Done ... *sigh*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

OH! This is so cool! I'd just been thinking it would be really neat to have a TTF shirt or hoodie! And then I see this thread! WOOT! I'd order something right away if I could. Money being something of an issue right now though, I'll have to wait and see. Maybe I'll have to get myself an un-birthday gift this year...  

I love the look of this one, but would it be possible to put something like a small shield or logo or something on the front as well? And just a thought, but black or even a darker gray would really make the gold pop!  -> http://www.cafepress.com/thetolkienforum.309214082


----------



## chrysophalax

Is there a link to the Gollum hoodie, dapence? Can´t find it... Btw, THANKS!!


----------



## Illuin

> from ACE
> _I love the look of this one, but would it be possible to put something like a small shield or logo or something on the front as well? And just a thought, but black or even a darker gray would really make the gold pop!_


 
Also, Gollum would look really good as well; because the borders of the picture would be hidden . (We're gonna drive poor Dave nuts).


----------



## David Pence

They're in the 'Requested' section.


----------



## chrysophalax

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, ok! Gotcha! Excellent! Thanks agsin.


----------



## Firawyn

How about a black hoody? 

*grin*

You opened Pandora's box Dave!


----------



## David Pence

Okay, fine, I added some more ...


----------



## Persephone

ahhh.... wish list??  Sorry, but I am not in the US.


----------



## chrysophalax

Gah! Does this ship only in the U.S.? *scaly lip quivers*


----------



## David Pence

They say they ship to _most_ international locations.


----------



## Firawyn

*looks somberly at growing selection of very cool TTF merchendice* 

Perhaps I should request more hours at work...and then buy more hangers...and then a hoodie, and a coffee cup, and a dog so I can get one of those really cute doggy shirts!  

I think I'm addicted.


----------



## Illuin

I received my TTF Gollum hoody today; and I am very happy with it. It is quite impressive; very nice….far better than what I expected. Though, I am still awaiting (and hoping) for the black Gollum hoody (wish list) .


----------



## YayGollum

I am totally wearing one of my The Tolkien Forum Dot Com shirts, at the moment. A black as well as long-sleeved thing with the hero Gollum would be best, though. I gots to find some method of embedding YayGollum into the middle of the back of this thing, too.  http://www.cafepress.com/thetolkienforum.308322728


----------



## Persephone

*pouts at the fact she can't buy one*

Oh, well. One day... one day.... I like the black hoodie.


----------



## Firawyn

Yes I got my TTF shirt the other day. Very nice. Didn't want to take it off for two days. Then I had to do laundry. *sob* But now it's clean again and I can wear it some more! Yay!!!


----------



## David Pence

They don't offer black 'hoodies.' I'd add one if they did.


----------



## HLGStrider

Is it just me or does anyone else not wear t-shirts or anything without a scooping or v neck because it feels like they are being choked?

I've been trying to get up the nerve to buy a shirt, but every time I imagine myself in a tshirt neck I feel my throat start constricting. . .hmm. . .maybe I'll get a mug. 

It's match my "I'll Sheep The One on the Left" Mage mug. Complete Geek Set.


----------



## YayGollum

That's why you buy a size too large. I haven't worn clothes that were supposed to be my size in several years. I couldn't wear my One Ring for very long, either, since my finger cried out in distress. Anyways, how's about a black sweatshirt thingy with the hero Gollum? *wonders how cold it is back in the south, where he is from* Not that it's cold up here yet. Just comfortable. *hides*


----------



## Gilthoniel

I'm trying to a) decide between the hoodie with the big logo (pretty) and the hoodie with the small logo (discreet), and b) trying to convince my mom that a TFF hoodie _is_ what she needs to spend her next paycheck on...


----------



## Illuin

> By YayGollum
> _*wonders how cold it is back in the south, where he is from* Not that it's cold up here yet. Just comfortable. *hides*_


 

Ha ha. Hmmmm. Where I am, it’s toasty warm in comparison. Much of Alaska is warm in comparison (seriously). I hope you at least have done some local weather research .


----------



## David Pence

Okay, I added pretty much every shirt they have to offer. I also sorted the shirts into classic and hybrid categories.

I feel like a haberdasher.


----------



## Firawyn

dapence said:


> I feel like a haberdasher.


 
Good word! I had to look it up!


----------



## HLGStrider

Got my shirt yesterday (Along with a "Fireball: When Everything in the Room Absolutely Has to Die." shirt that my little geeky heart fell in love with. It was that or the "Mess with the mage, become one with the sheep" shirt.). 

Dang, I look pale in this picture.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*pouts* I want a TTF somethin' to! How come everyone but me's gettin' stuff?! I's not fair!

*older Ara shoves a bag over little Ara's head* Ugh. Sorry guys. She keeps getting away from me... I think I'm going to have to start a savings jar and get something before too much longer. I've just been thinking that I could almost get away with wearing the gray hooded sweatshirt at work. It'd be nice to have something warm and not so blah as what I've got now. It's not too far from the uniform that I couldn't get away with it most days; not that anyone cares that much when it starts getting cold so long as we show up. You'd think they would have the heaters working right by now. 

Any ways, a few more weeks and I hope to have enough to look at finally getting that hoody! 

Cute pic. Elgee. =^.^= Getting any sun between quests?


----------

